# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  تشخيص اعداد و حروف درون يك تصوير

## aftabgarmabakhsh

سلام دوستان
من توي پروژه ام 1 قسمت دارم كه كاربر مياد 1 سري عكس كه ظاهر يكسان و مشخصي دارن را اسكن ميكنه
حالا من مي خوام از توي اين عكسها يكسري شماره و اسم و... را تشخيص بدهم و توي بانك اطلاعاتي يا فايل اكسل ذخيره كنم

ميشه منو راهنمايي كنيد كه چطوري اين كار را انجام بدهم؟
تا جاييكه مي دونم،بايد از پردازش تصوير استفاده كنم ولي تاحالا كار نكردم

درموردش هم هرچي Search  مي كنم، بيشتر آموزش تشخيص مربع و دايره و ... است


اساتيد محترم ، ميشه منو راهنمايي كنيد؟

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

این کاری که میخاید انجام بدید اسمش OMR .
البته کیفیت خروجی بر می گرده به میزان نویز برگه و Layout برگه و نوع کاغذ و پرینتر.
شما بایستی با پردازش تصویر آشنایی داشته باشید تا بتونید این کارو به خوبی انجام بدید چون نویز های موجود و بر طرف کردن آنها لم های خاص خودش داره

----------


## kamran00f

> این کاری که میخاید انجام بدید اسمش OMR .
> البته کیفیت خروجی بر می گرده به میزان نویز برگه و Layout برگه و نوع کاغذ و پرینتر.
> شما بایستی با پردازش تصویر آشنایی داشته باشید تا بتونید این کارو به خوبی انجام بدید چون نویز های موجود و بر طرف کردن آنها لم های خاص خودش داره


عذر میخوام اسمش OMR هست یا اشتباه تایپی بود؟ من اطلاعاتی ندارم فقط تا جایی که شنیده بودم اسمش OCR بود. نمیدونم چی چی Character Recogniser . شاید OMR هم یه چیزی باشه که من ازش خبر ندارم!

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> عذر میخوام اسمش OMR هست یا اشتباه تایپی بود؟


نه همون OMR =Optical Mark recognition
فيلدOcr خيلي پيچيده تر از Omr بوده. در Omr ها بيشتر بروي تشخيص Layout و علايم و لوگو تاكيد دارند.اين نرم افزار مي تونند يك يا چند خط نوشته رو هم بخونند و لزوماً دقتشون به اندازه Ocr ها نبوده و ديناميك عمل نمي كنند.

----------


## aftabgarmabakhsh

ممنون
شما ebook يا سايت خاصي را ميشناسيد كه بتونه كمكم كنه؟

----------


## kamran00f

> نه همون OMR =Optical Mark recognition
> فيلدOcr خيلي پيچيده تر از Omr بوده. در Omr ها بيشتر بروي تشخيص Layout و علايم و لوگو تاكيد دارند.اين نرم افزار مي تونند يك يا چند خط نوشته رو هم بخونند و لزوماً دقتشون به اندازه Ocr ها نبوده و ديناميك عمل نمي كنند.


  آها گرفتم. پس OCR ها یه چیزی شبیه مجمعه ای از OMR هان که هر character رو یه mark در نظر میگیرن. فقط تو omr میشه مثلا شکل یه سیب هم به عنوان یه مارک در نظر گرفت که بگرده تو عکس پیدا کنه. ممنون راجع به omr نشنیده بودم. به اطلاعاتم اضافه شد  :لبخند گشاده!:  :قلب:

----------

